# How bad is your districT court?



## Meat Eater

I just had a jury find a man guilty of violating an HPO order. He was found guilty of driving by the front of the woman house who had the order against. She lives on side street no where near the suspect. The order says he has to stay 100 yards away from the woman and he has to stay away from her house and work place. The defence said the order didn't say how far away he had to stay from the residence. The judge over turned the guilty verdict and said that the order should've had a distance he had to stay away from the residence on it. The judge was the one who wrote the HPO order. My court is a joke!


----------



## CJIS

Wow that is bad.


----------



## sdb29

I know of an OUI case in my District Court that was a bench trial. Case was dismissed. From the bench the judge said he was dismissing it because the arresting officers were out of their division when they made the arrest. 
Not out of town, just in the wrong geographic area of the city. 

Next!


----------



## Deuce

It's Assachusetts, they all suck. Unless the courts screw up something that happened to YOU, who gives a fuck?


----------



## trueblue

I love my district court....everytime I go there it's 4 hours minimum. I got over being upset at the outcome of the cases along time ago. I did my job and I can't make others do theirs.


----------



## Tuna

Bounced a guy out of a state park, well after hours telling him the hours of operation. Wrote a NC under the CMR. Clown took it to court and won because it wasn't posted. Judge said I needed to hang a sign. I told him I didn't work for the park but would see what I could do. (the horror, the horror of it all. Apocalypse Now 1979)


----------



## Foxy85

My district court still does public hangings.....So its really bad down here.


----------



## Guest

Mine is Quincy District CWOF. I mean Quincy District Court.

I have among the best arrest numbers for my department every year, solely because of the shift and area I work, but in the last 3 1/2 years, I've been to court exactly ONE time for a criminal trial, because EVERYTHING that doesn't get kicked-up to superior court is either CWOF'ed or dismissed. I've had more court time in other courts on probation surrenders than I have in my district court for my arrests....it's beyond a pathetic joke.

So.....I win. What is the prize?


----------



## Meat Eater

The story gets better. The judge let the guy go after he was convicted while she made up her mind. She took 3 weeks to make up her mind. The guy is a suspect in four house breaks during that time. We grabbed him with one of the stolen lap tops 2 days before the judge over turned the jury verdict.


----------



## TopCop24

Orange District Court...OUI .22 on the BT. Case dismissed because the marked lane violation didn't put anyone else in danger because no one else was on the road.


----------



## niteowl1970

Northampton District Court... Nuff said.


----------



## Harley387

TopCop24 said:


> Orange District Court...OUI .22 on the BT. Case dismissed because the marked lane violation didn't put anyone else in danger because no one else was on the road.


I had one in Orange. .20 and a pocket full of drugs. 3 rd offense. Falling down drunk. All on video. Dismissed because even though we had numerous traffic violations, I didn't cite him for them. THey were in the report, AND on video. Just not on the citation.


----------



## TopCop24

Johnny Law said:


> Was that ruling from Judge Richard "Dick" Carey? Dick Dick Carey before Dick Carey dicks you.


Nope judge Davis "toss" Ross. The same judge that scolded a trooper on the stand because when he introduced himself to the jury he said my name is trooper...Which promptly lead to a whoah whoah whoah your mother didn't give you the name trooper.


----------



## Guest

TopCop24 said:


> Orange District Court...OUI .22 on the BT. Case dismissed because the marked lane violation didn't put anyone else in danger because no one else was on the road.


At least you made it to a motions hearing or trial....EVERYTHING that isn't headed to superior court at QDC is either CWOF'ed or dismissed. Some young hard-charger reporter could probably win a boat-load of journalism awards if they did some digging.


----------



## Harley387

I've been saying for years, that we don't need all this BS reform for laws. What we need is to reform the appointing of Judges. Make them accountable. THEN you will see reform happen as if by magic.


----------



## adroitcuffs

Deuce said:


> It's Assachusetts, they all suck. Unless the courts screw up something that happened to YOU, who gives a fuck?


I "give a fuck" because ultimately, it affects the quality of life for all of us.

*****


----------



## SinePari

TopCop24 said:


> Nope judge Davis "toss" Ross. The same judge that scolded a trooper on the stand because when he introduced himself to the jury he said my name is trooper...Which promptly lead to a whoah whoah whoah your mother didn't give you the name trooper.


At least you have the option of umm, not "working" in Orange DC's area. It appears not much has changed since when I was up that way. Luckily, there are four other courts in your area. Not so lucky for the other PDs that have to use Orange DC. Just swing the road out west, but drag any of your mv stops back over the Phillipston town line.

I've been very fortunate to have mild success in Worcester District and Superior. I like the fact that there there are over a dozen judges and I've gotten a fair shake from most of them. There's always going to be one or two hug-a-thug judges everywhere. If so, get your court card signed and move out smartly.


----------



## ShmitDiesel

TopCop24 said:


> Nope judge Davis "toss" Ross. The same judge that scolded a trooper on the stand because when he introduced himself to the jury he said my name is trooper...Which promptly lead to a whoah whoah whoah your mother didn't give you the name trooper.


I bet his mother didn't give him the name "judge" either.


----------



## TopCop24

ShmitDiesel said:


> I bet his mother didn't give him the name "judge" either.


I can only imagine what would have been said if the trooper replied with that....


----------



## trueblue

TopCop24 said:


> I can only imagine what would have been said if the trooper replied with that....


Here's one option that a whinning judge might use:

"I'm holding you in contempt of court" Translation-"you hurt my feelings"


----------



## Guest

Q5-TPR said:


> "Let em go" Mo at QDC is the world authority on the "NG" and CWOF...


One of my moles at the courthouse told me that she was absolutely stunned when she heard that cops call her "Let 'em go Mo".


----------



## GARDA

*"How bad is my district court?"*

My expectations may be so low that I think they've already been met.


----------



## Guest

Q5-TPR said:


> Seriously??????


Yup, and I trust my source implicitly.



Q5-TPR said:


> My favorite "Mo" story is: I stop a car with driver and passenger. Run the driver- Warrant. I lock him up. Run the passenger, revoked. Tow shows up and I have the passenger get out. I pat him real quick and find.... wait for it.... 5- 8 balls of coke. He makes the team and off to the Barracks we go with 2 under.
> 
> Fast foward to the motion to surpress. His attorney argued I had no justification for an exit order. "Mo" buys it and the coke is tossed, case dismissed! I guess I was supposed to tow the car with him in it......


Again, at least you made it to a motions hearing. I've been inside that cesspool exactly once in the last 3 1/2 years for a criminal proceeding (hearing or trial). It's absolutely farcical.....making arrests is an absolute waste of time and effort, because unless it's getting shipped up to superior court in Dedham, it's getting CWOF'ed, pled-out, or dismissed.

Last year I had a probation surrender hearing in Dorchester Court, and I was amazed as the judge sent one person after another to the house of correction for violating their probation. I even looked at the court officer's patch to make sure it didn't say "Lairt Truoc fo eht Htlaewnommoc" because I thought I was in Bizzaro World, compared to QDC.


----------



## SinePari

Q5-TPR said:


> Seriously??????
> 
> My favorite "Mo" story is: I stop a car with driver and passenger. Run the driver- Warrant. I lock him up. Run the passenger, revoked. Tow shows up and I have the passenger get out. I pat him real quick and find.... wait for it.... 5- 8 balls of coke. He makes the team and off to the Barracks we go with 2 under.
> 
> Fast foward to the motion to surpress. His attorney argued I had no justification for an exit order. "Mo" buys it and the coke is tossed, case dismissed! I guess I was supposed to tow the car with him in it......


Is that the case law referenced in Scheft's PACE handout?


----------



## USM C-2

So glad I moved...

Forrest County Justice Court:
Wednesday is contested traffic day. Call the name 3 times, no show. 
All the officers with no shows stand in front of the judge, get sworn in.
County Attorney asks "Do each of you swear the offenses set forth in your citations occurred as stated on the citation, in your presence and within Forrest County?"
We all say "Yes" like good little po-leeces.
County Attorney says "Your honor, move for a guilty verdict on all cases."
Judge agrees, bangs his gavel, and we're done.


----------



## 263FPD

Rule 1. I don't take it personally

Rule 2. Most of the time, I plain don't give a fuck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LA Copper

263FPD said:


> Rule 1. I don't take it personally
> 
> Rule 2. Most of the time, I plain don't give a fuck.


I agree with Rule No. 1. My Rule No. 2 would be:

2.) They're all just job security.


----------



## 263FPD

LA Copper said:


> I agree with Rule No. 1. My Rule No. 2 would be:
> 
> 2.) They're all just job security.


That's my rule 3

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaDuce

Go to work, do your time, go home, and don't expect the fruits of your labor to amount to nothing is what's it's coming down to. Like shoveling shit against the tide.


----------



## csauce777

USM C-4 said:


> So glad I moved...
> 
> Forrest County Justice Court:
> Wednesday is contested traffic day. Call the name 3 times, no show.
> All the officers with no shows stand in front of the judge, get sworn in.
> County Attorney asks "Do each of you swear the offenses set forth in your citations occurred as stated on the citation, in your presence and within Forrest County?"
> We all say "Yes" like good little po-leeces.
> County Attorney says "Your honor, move for a guilty verdict on all cases."
> Judge agrees, bangs his gavel, and we're done.


Not much different here in the traffic aspect. If you appeal and then don't show, you're found responsible.


----------



## 263FPD

csauce777 said:


> Not much different here in the traffic aspect. If you appeal and then don't show, you're found responsible.


Although I am sure that I may have lost a couple of ticket appeals in the clerk's hearing, I have never lost one in front of a judge.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

263FPD said:


> Although I am sure that I may have lost a couple of ticket appeals in the clerk's hearing, I have never lost one in front of a judge.


One thing QDC isn't bad for is traffic appeals.....I had a magistrate's appeal where I simply didn't remember writing the citation, which I admitted. The magistrate said "In my 20-plus years here, I've seen this officer in this room a handful of times. If he wrote you a citation, you deserved it. I find you responsible".


----------



## grn3charlie

Delta784 said:


> One thing QDC isn't bad for is traffic appeals.....I had a magistrate's appeal where I simply didn't remember writing the citation, which I admitted. The magistrate said "In my 20-plus years here, I've seen this officer in this room a handful of times. If he wrote you a citation, you deserved it. I find you responsible".


 Just like when an officer lies, thier reputation in court affects future testimony. This is what happens when you have a good reputation. Nicely done! My favorite part is "If he wrote you a citation, you deserved it."


----------



## Foxy85

Delta784 said:


> One thing QDC isn't bad for is traffic appeals.....I had a magistrate's appeal where I simply didn't remember writing the citation, which I admitted. The magistrate said "In my 20-plus years here, I've seen this officer in this room a handful of times. If he wrote you a citation, you deserved it. I find you responsible".


You guys don't have a "Court Officer" that goes in for everyone's citations? Or are you dating yourself, back when every officer had to appear for his own magistrate appeals?


----------



## 263FPD

I write very few mine tix. So when mine make it in from of the judge, they're all good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LA Copper

Foxy85 said:


> You guys don't have a "Court Officer" that goes in for everyone's citations? Or are you dating yourself, back when every officer had to appear for his own magistrate appeals?


Here on the west coast, if someone fights a ticket, it goes right to traffic court (and a judge, not a magistrate) and we as officers have to go as the "prosecution." No such thing as court officers out here, although I like your system better, that way we wouldn't have to go to court on a day off.


----------



## Deuce

Too many to recount. Here's my last two:

1. Female judge, female defendant. Judge: "I believe the testimony of the officer, but I'm going to find the defendant not guilty'".. I did not stick around for the douche's response to my "why fucking bother".. No 4 hrs for Deuce so not happy..

2. At the end of both of our testimonies, it was quite clear to all the defendant was caught in a lie, but he brought his lawyer. So the judge says he'll take both arguments "under advisement" and notify the defendant via mail.. Yah, polite way of saying "hey you're a lawyer, I'm a lawyer, wink wink, fuck the cop"... No 4 hrs for Deuce again....

Getting a lot of crosswords done....


----------



## 263FPD

How the fuck arent you getting your 4?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

adroitcuffs said:


> I "give a fuck" because ultimately, it affects the quality of life for all of us.
> 
> *****


Thank God above for the Second Amendment.


----------



## adroitcuffs

LA Copper said:


> Here on the west coast, if someone fights a ticket, it goes right to traffic court (and a judge, not a magistrate) and we as officers have to go as the "prosecution." No such thing as court officers out here, although I like your system better, that way we wouldn't have to go to court on a day off.


For awhile, my shift was Sun - Tues & every other Weds; traffic court was always on Friday morning. Any time a smartass driver would say, "I'll see you in court!", I'd reply, "Glad to be there 'cause it's all overtime pay for me!" We only got a 2 hour minimum, but most of the time court would only last about 30 minutes for me because the defendant either didn't show (automatic guilty) or would see me there and ask to change their plea. 

*****


----------



## Guest

Foxy85 said:


> You guys don't have a "Court Officer" that goes in for everyone's citations? Or are you dating yourself, back when every officer had to appear for his own magistrate appeals?


They have someone from traffic do the initial appeals for most citations, but if it's a high-value civil citation (the amount would pay the officer's OT plus a profit) they'll have the issuing officer go to the magistrate's hearing. The guy I mentioned above was drag racing plus some equipment violations, so the total fine was something like $600.


----------



## LA Copper

adroitcuffs said:


> For awhile, my shift was Sun - Tues & every other Weds; traffic court was always on Friday morning. Any time a smartass driver would say, "I'll see you in court!", I'd reply, "Glad to be there 'cause it's all overtime pay for me!" We only got a 2 hour minimum, but most of the time court would only last about 30 minutes for me because the defendant either didn't show (automatic guilty) or would see me there and ask to change their plea. *****


Once I got there I didn't mind the cash overtime because I always found traffic court to be much more entertaining than criminal court, although I'd still prefer to be doing other stuff on my day off.


----------



## Herrdoktor

LA Copper said:


> Here on the west coast, if someone fights a ticket, it goes right to traffic court (and a judge, not a magistrate) and we as officers have to go as the "prosecution." No such thing as court officers out here, although I like your system better, that way we wouldn't have to go to court on a day off.


This.

The only time I can have someone proffer for me is circuit court plea agreements.

If I had someone stand for me during a traffic appeal the judge would issue a show cause.


----------



## Herrdoktor

Also traffic and criminal court is all done at the same time.


----------



## Herrdoktor

TopCop24 said:


> Orange District Court...OUI .22 on the BT. Case dismissed because the marked lane violation didn't put anyone else in danger because no one else was on the road.


This shit is fucking insanity and shows a failure on the part of the prosecution imo


----------



## SinePari

Deuce said:


> Female judge, female defendant. Judge: "I believe the testimony of the officer, but I'm going to find the defendant not guilty'".. I did not stick around for the douche's response to my "why fucking bother"


Gee, I wonder which judge you're referring to...



263FPD said:


> How the fuck arent you getting your 4?


Day donuts enjoy regular people hours, not court time.


----------



## Deuce

263FPD said:


> How the fuck arent you getting your 4?


They always seem to make sure ALL my court days are scheduled on my on days. Kinda funny since the liaison office requests in advance, which days we prefer/can not. I used to prefer court on my off days, but, well I keep getting it on my working days or days I can't (ie: furlough). So now I don't bother...


----------



## 263FPD

Deuce said:


> They always seem to make sure ALL my court days are scheduled on my on days. Kinda funny since the liaison office requests in advance, which days we prefer/can not. I used to prefer court on my off days, but, well I keep getting it on my working days or days I can't (ie: furlough). So now I don't bother...


What, they want you to kiss their ring???

Fuck'em

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

Deuce said:


> They always seem to make sure ALL my court days are scheduled on my on days. Kinda funny since the liaison office requests in advance, which days we prefer/can not. I used to prefer court on my off days, but, well I keep getting it on my working days or days I can't (ie: furlough). So now I don't bother...


The game at my place is that they cancel court appearances for night officers before they confirm the case is settled in order to save a few bucks. Then, when the plea deal falls through or the defendant changes his mind, the prosecutor calls you in a panic, trying to get you to court. So far, all the times that's happened on work days, I forgot to turn my phone on, and on my days off I've always had a few beers on-board, so they want nothing to do with me coming in.


----------



## LGriffin

My DC was so bad that I knew the outcome of the case the second I saw the judge.


----------



## NEPS

A judge in my court did not like drivers to be arrested for operating after license suspension. One time when my department arrested one the judge ordered the charges dismissed without court costs and with, as he said, "the apologies of the court."

The defendant sued for false arrest in superior court. The town's lawyers had the case removed to federal court, since a violation of the defendant's 4th Amendment rights had been alleged. Federal court is as serious as death and is no place for hack lawyers, which the defendant's lawyer -- also his father -- was. The case was dismissed quickly as the defendant's own filing showed that the officer had probable cause for the arrest and, therefore, the defendant failed to state a claim upon which relief could be granted.

The even better news is that the attorney is now indefinitely suspended from the practice. Not for this bull, but for other sins.


----------



## csauce777

Q5-TPR said:


> BREAKING NEWS: QDC: 2 OUI trials on the same day (both MSP). Both were no BT Jury Trials. GUILTY and GUILTY! Never thought I would live to see the day.......


I had an OUI second trial scheduled for this past Thursday. At 10:00, an ADA says, "You can go, it's got a new date for a disposition. He's taking a plea." Splendid, I get my 4. Then I ask "I assume the .21 BT stayed in and that's why the plea?" The response..."I don't think so, I don't see any mention of a BT and I didn't summons the keeper of records." SMH...don't worry about the small details. Fuck it.


----------



## Guest

Q5-TPR said:


> BREAKING NEWS: QDC: 2 OUI trials on the same day (both MSP). Both were no BT Jury Trials. GUILTY and GUILTY! Never thought I would live to see the day.......


C'mon, it's not April Fool's Day for another 7 months.......

They must have had shitty lawyers, because NO ONE goes jury trial at QDC. Bench Trial, NG.


----------



## Guest

Q5-TPR said:


> Not kiddin. One was with one of the big OUI lawyers that you are familier with. I asked him the same thing about the jury and not bench. He told me that after the articles in the paper, no one is going near a bench trial. I guess the pressure finally got to the judges.....


That's somewhat encouraging, but not much use to me, since I NEVER go to court anymore, other than probation surrenders in other courts, and our felony bounty program.

Would that lawyer happen to be retired from the bench?


----------



## Guest

Q5-TPR said:


> One in the same. I know you don't like him. I get along very well with him and we talk about some of the interesting behind the scenes stuff.


If I ever get to settle the bet we had, I'll tell you exactly why I don't like him, and I think it's for a pretty good reason, nothing of which has to do with him being treated like royalty by judges just because he used to be one himself.


----------



## Harley387

If you guys think criminal courts and judges are bad, you should try probate court. Ugh.


----------



## Johnny Law

No one can bat 1.000 all the time. Maybe they take one for the team on face value since the news reporters are sniffing around so much. Then they can point with pride and say, "Hey, we sometimes lose too!"


----------



## Mr Scribbles

From Fed Court- Boston:
Guy on wrong side of the road OUI, almost sideswipes cruiser, after stop operator and passenger roll with cops (ME, so no hearsay here). Arrest made.
Oper on Fed probation for Interstate gun charges, we go before Judge Wolfe (see other thread). Wolfe lets guy go, innocent until proven guilty, no violation unless convicted.
Fed Prob Officer tells me this guy and his brother are low level mob enforcers, and some time back they killed a guy and left his torso (no head, hands, feet) in the marsh behind Suffolk Downs, couldn't get them on the murder, but got them on the gun charge related to testimony from case.
Here's where it gets weird... Guy's lawyer was Sal DiMasi, then State Rep, on his way to Speaker of the House. He judge shops and gets the case tossed. We all know where Sal is now
Fed Probation Officer retires, passes the bar and defends scumbags in Fed Court. He was repping a Drug Dealer and needed cash- the guy tells him where he buried some in the woods near his house, he keeps the cash, because the Feds case was a winner. Star witness dies, the guy gets off. Of course he wants his money back, so Fred the Fed hires two hitmen to off the dealer-they botch it, get caught and roll on Fred. He's now Fred the Fed(eral Prisoner)
And the Scumbag-crashes his car into a flat bed tow truck OUI, and is decapitated.
Karma is a bitch!


----------



## SinePari

Mr Scribbles said:


> From Fed Court- Boston:
> Guy on wrong side of the road OUI, almost sideswipes cruiser, after stop operator and passenger roll with cops (ME, so no hearsay here). Arrest made.
> Oper on Fed probation for Interstate gun charges, we go before Judge Wolfe (see other thread). Wolfe lets guy go, innocent until proven guilty, no violation unless convicted.
> Fed Prob Officer tells me this guy and his brother are low level mob enforcers, and some time back they killed a guy and left his torso (no head, hands, feet) in the marsh behind Suffolk Downs, couldn't get them on the murder, but got them on the gun charge related to testimony from case.
> Here's where it gets weird... Guy's lawyer was Sal DiMasi, then State Rep, on his way to Speaker of the House. He judge shops and gets the case tossed. We all know where Sal is now
> Fed Probation Officer retires, passes the bar and defends scumbags in Fed Court. He was repping a Drug Dealer and needed cash- the guy tells him where he buried some in the woods near his house, he keeps the cash, because the Feds case was a winner. Star witness dies, the guy gets off. Of course he wants his money back, so Fred the Fed hires two hitmen to off the dealer-they botch it, get caught and roll on Fred. He's now Fred the Fed(eral Prisoner)
> And the Scumbag-crashes his car into a flat bed tow truck OUI, and is decapitated.
> Karma is a bitch!


Holy crap


----------

